

Need help in testing a Mac App - jjude

I have developed a desktop editor for wordpress blogs. Though I have tested, I am looking for someone else to test. It is available at: http://blog-easy.jjude.com/. You can send issues/bugs/suggestions to cephire@jjude.com. Appreciate your time and hopefully you will like it.<p>Thank you,
Joseph
======
gjulianm
My suggestions/issues as I test the app:

\- As spikefromspace says, it would be very good to see what are the actual
capabilities of the app before downloading it. \- Tag suggestions would be
great. \- Is there any way to save drafts not only in local, but also in the
Wordpress blog itself?

I didn't find any bug, although the preferences panel opens in a different
screen when in full-screen mode, it's a little bit annoying but no big deal.

With a bit more of work (for example, supporting rich text editing is a must)
it could be a great app, and I don't know any other desktop Wordpress editor.
Keep going!

~~~
jjude
Thank you for your suggestions. 1\. adding ability to save as draft on wp is
easy. can be done. but I assumed it is not a common use-case 2\. adding
support for rich-text may be complex (at least for me). will look into it.
Thank you again for your feedback.

------
spikefromspace
Is there anywhere I could see a feature list or screenshots for this app. I
use post to a blog on wordpress regularly and wouldn't mind a desktop client.
But, I would also like to see if the app is something I would use before
actually testing it.

~~~
jjude
With your feedback, I have redesigned the homepage to include the features. It
is a simple one screen editor, still I will try to make an explainer video
soon. Thank you for testing and your feedback.

